# Nebraska traveling decoy



## kindshoe

Let's get this going! We need a name for the decoy. Start putting up suggestions.
(
For those that don't know how this works here are the rules. You get to hunt the decoy for a week Monday through Sunday. If the decoy needs to be shipped to get to the next guy you will not get a full week. Also if you can't get to the post office to ship in a timely manner please don't sign up to hunt. It needs to be on the way to the next guy by monday. It shouldn't take more than 2 maybe 3 days to ship using the post office. If you can arrange to meet up with the next guy even better. Shipping shouldn't be more than 10 bucks. 

When you have the decoy take pics and post them up. If we can get Nelab to sticky this thread it will make it easier to follow. At the end of the season I throw all the names in a hat and draw a winner who gets the decoy.

We have a good idea of the dates so start posting up dates you would like to hunt. If you hunt out west try to take the later dates when the eastern half of the state is frozen.


----------



## NeLab1

kindshoe that is one fine looking decoy  

I wouldn't mind the last week in December to let this fine block pull in some western Nebraska green heads.


----------



## NeLab1

decoy name Uncle Quacker 

or drake buster


----------



## jzoo

Looks great kindshoe!

First choice: November 3-9
Second choice: Oct 27 - Nov 2
Third choice: Oct 4 - 12 or the 6-12 depending on how you want to work it with the opener. 

Since I have the least seniority of everyone here, i'll come up with fourth/fifth/six choice if I need to 

Also I'm in fremont if that helps with planning logistics.


----------



## Wastinshells

I'm in. 

I'm in waterloo but from Fremont and in Fremont all the time so I can get it to/from Jzoo no problems. 

Name: GoBigHybrid


----------



## brentbullets

2nd or 3rd weekend of November I am pretty sure I will be hunting the Platte around Columbus.


----------



## DUCDOC

I hunt the entire season so anytime I can have the decoy will just dandy.

Gabe 970-690-9523 Omaha area


----------



## Kendall Steffensen

Anytime would be great.

Kendall


----------



## Sorny

we are making our annual trip to the sandhills October 15-19th, I'm sure I could find a nice place in the boat for him to ride along!


----------



## that1guy

SORNY whos all going this year might make the trip that way too


----------



## kindshoe

Thanks to the guys who offered to hunt the decoy. Here's what I'm going to do. I've been in the process of making a career change by going back to school and looking for other jobs. I was offered a job last week and will start the end of the month. I'm going to be working 2 jobs for awhile and won't have a lot of time to monitor this thread. I'm going to leave it up to you guys to sort things out.

I think I'll hand it off to Ducdoc first since he's here in omaha. Since only a handful of guys spoke up everybody should get plenty of time to hunt it. Good luck guys I'll check in when I can.


----------



## NeLab1

thanks for the chance to hunt the decoy kindshoe, I cant wait to have it out on this end of the state.


----------



## DUCDOC

Awesome! Thanks for the opportunity to hunt this deek and then hand it off to the next hunter.

Gabe
970-690-9523 cell
402-408-4400 work ( Ducati of Omaha )


----------



## Schuytown

I'd be interested in hunting the decoy; if I could hand off to someone in the Omaha /Fremont area.


----------



## Wastinshells

Schuytown said:


> I'd be interested in hunting the decoy; if I could hand off to someone in the Omaha /Fremont area.



Sounds like the decoy is going to get a lot of eastern Nebraska time!


----------



## Greenheaded_hunter

I'd be interested if it makes it's way to the Kearney/Holdrege area.


----------



## NeLab1

I will make sure that uncle quacker or Go big hybrid gets plenty of river hunting out on the western end


----------



## huntineveryday

I'm in minden, I'd be happy to hunt over this decoy if it finds it's way west. I'll probably be hunting about every weekend from October 4th until freeze-up, except pheasant opener. If the logistics line up for it to make a swing out this way, let me know


----------



## huntineveryday

Come to think of it, it's teal season now, let's get this thing wet already! I'd add it to a teal spread to get started if it can get to me in time.


----------



## DUCDOC

If the deek can find it's way to me today or tomorrow I will be hunting this weekend thru Monday close to Omaha.
I am working at Ducati of Omaha.

Gabe
970-690-9523 cell
402-408-4400 work


----------



## NeLab1

who has the decoy and is getting ready for his maiden trip out onto the water? 

cant wait to see pictures from every one hunting with Kindshoe's decoy!


----------



## DUCDOC

I was told in this thread that I would hunt it first. But as of this morning I still have no decoy so just waiting on a call or PM here. I work in Omaha at the Ducati dealership on Industrial Road and am here Tues-Sat.

Gabe
970-690-9523 cell
402-408-4400 work


----------



## jkern

I used to have livnlrn's number but must have lost the contact the last phone change. Sounds like he is pretty busy with work from his last post. I'll see if I can hunt his number up.


----------



## Schuytown

Kindshoe used the decoy a couple week ago to promote a youth carving class; I saw the decoy last night at my buddy Norms. I will give an update if I find anything out.


----------



## NeLab1

Schuytown said:


> Kindshoe used the decoy a couple week ago to promote a youth carving class; I saw the decoy last night at my buddy Norms. I will give an update if I find anything out.



Thanks Schuytown, I am betting the decoy looks better in person.


----------



## NeLab1

jkern said:


> I used to have livnlrn's number but must have lost the contact the last phone change. Sounds like he is pretty busy with work from his last post. I'll see if I can hunt his number up.



Well get to lookin josh  

have you figured out if your hunting out this way again this year?


----------



## Schuytown

The decoy looked awesome in person. Norm offered to buy it but Kindshoe turned him down.


----------



## Wastinshells

If we can get it going by opener that would be great. We have time folks! Its going to be bumping around the omaha area for awhile!


----------



## DUCDOC

I am impatiently awaiting my turn!


----------



## jzoo

What's the status on the decoy?


----------

